# [SOLVED] Sync. Out of Range error



## abeer_d (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi,
I have Windows 98 Second Edition on my PC.

I had to change my screen resolution and in trying out the various options I set it to the maximum resolution.

After I had restarted the PC ,as I was asked to do, the monitor started displaying the message "Sync. Out of Range" which my monitor manual tells me means that the input signal it's getting is beyond the range of resolution it supports and I should adjust the resolution.

The problem is that I can't get to the Windows 98 desktop to adjust the resolution when I reboot and I get the afore-mentioned message in its place. However I can boot to Mandrake Linux also installed on my PC.

How else can I adjust my Windows 98 screen resolution?

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try it in safe mode.....or boot to a command prompt, and type scanreg /restore and press enter...choose a date prior to the change, but don't go too far back.


----------



## abeer_d (Aug 29, 2002)

AcaCandy,
Thank you very much 

My prob is entirely solved.

I may add that it couldn't be done in the Safe-mode as you can't access your display properties and change them in the safe mode.
Though scanreg totally solved the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Glad to hear you're ok. I think via safe mode, you would need to change them to simple VGA, reboot, then reinstall display drivers.....


----------



## CReagan (Jul 26, 2004)

I am getting this error message when I try to boot up my PC. All I have is a screen that says NO SYNC INPUT. I can't even get into Windows.


----------

